# Brauche dringend Hilfe von Corel Profis!



## frantje (25. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

hänge schon die ganze Zeit mit einem dummen Problem an. Meine rückgängig und widerholen- Buttons bei Corel Draw 10 sind plötzlich inaktiv (grau). Bei Extras/Optionen ist die richtige Anzahl der Rückwärtsschritte eingegenen und bei den Eigenschaften der Standard- Menüleiste komme ich auch nicht weiter. Die Tastenkombi funktioniert auch nicht und langsam habe ich das Kopieren vor jedem Arbeitsschritt satt. Falls Du weißt woran es liegen könnte, bitte hilf mir und ich bin Dir auf ewig dankbar.

Verzweifelte Grüße

Frantje


----------



## Kopernikus (27. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin kein Profi, aber man kann CorelDraw mit F8 starten,dann wird danach
gefragt ob die Standardmäßige Werkseinstellung wieder hergestellt werden soll.
Vieleicht hilfts ja.
Thomas


----------

